

Bitcoin²-deploy infrastructure for the first stable digital economy - checkinside
http://gotobitcoin.com

======
erynvorn
Bitcoin is just fake money. Noboby is really buying in. No policy, no program,
no tax plan, just dreams...

------
checkinside
information found here <https://twitter.com/#!/gotobitcoin>

